# Question On Used Unit



## CrazyAboutOrchids (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi All,

Question for you. Outbacks are few and far between for sale used where I live. We looked at a used unit today. I checked every nook and cranny, the bed mechanism, tracks, corners, undercarraige. There are no rips, stains, tears, evidence of leaks or other water issues. Bunk mattresses are stain free above and below. I checked every storage area and no stains or evidence of water anywhere. Tires are 2 years old, made in China, but no dry rot. Unit has been stored outside but covered. Everything we looked at seemed to be in working order, gray and black tank labels are switched. I think it is an older unit, but in acceptable shape. It is priced high, but I let the owner know I was aware of that before we looked at it and he said it is negotiable. I do not see any delamamination but the front area is a concern. The front caulking and seam where front meets side does not seem well done and would be something I'd want us to address immediately. I did not see bubbles anywhere and I looked, but htere is rippling. The entire roof, lights, windows, need to be caulked, but we didn't find evidence of leaks. I read the PDI thing before going and checked as much as we could. We checked some of the functions, but not all, I would do that prior to purchase.

The only issue we found is that the caulking up on the roof, yes we got on a ladder, has separeted about 4 inches in length where the front piece meets the roof. I don't think the owner has had leaking issues because he keeps it covered all the time, but if it is not addressed, it would pose an issue if it has not already.

We cannot afford new. If negotiable, this would be affordable for us. The unit will be 7 years old this year, but does not appear to have been used much. The owner said they have probably travelled less than 500 miles with it since owning it. They have not refilled the propane since purchasing it. Their kids are older and no longer interested so they are selling. Seemed to be legitimate and sincere, we talked at length with him.

Is this an issue that we should walk away from or is okay so long as it is immediately addressed? The roof is an odd finish, how do you maintain it?

Thank you!


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Wow... sounds like you went over this over throughly which is great! Personally, I don't think that the caulking is a huge deal. If it hasn't leaked, great! Just remove the old with a hair dryer to soften the old stuff up and re-caulk with some Dicor Lap sealant when caulking on the rubber roof and some clear or white silicone on the fiberglass.


----------



## Scottps (Jan 21, 2010)

If you like it that much then buy it and don't look back! Every trailer used or new will have an issue or two. Just fix what needs to be fixed and Happy Camping







What model is it?


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I agree with the others. Sounds good. Those earlier models are some of the best models. Later models had more delam issues and interior issues.

If the price is right and you like it youve got nothing to lose. Nothing wrong with owning an older outback for sure.

I bought an old 1998 kz a while back. Its a fixer upper, but I got a heck of a deal on it. I can say this old unit is built like a tank. Pretty funny, the whole units appliances work as well as they did new. It was stored in a barn so it was in excellent shape. But same deal, everything needs recaulked and the roof needs resealed, Well did, cause its done now.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Sounds like you may have found a good used one!

I would check the propane systems. Tanks: If they've been left empty, it is quite possible the valve system on the top is aged. Maybe knock $400 off the price on the grounds that you will need to replace the valves and transfer valve, etc. If you're wrong, great, you get to keep the $400 you didn't spend. If you're right, then you've got the $$ to do it.

Before buying, I would get the propane appliances checked; stove, reefer, hot water heater and furnace. Since the seller says he has not refilled the propane tanks since owning it, and that's four years, I'd suspect that the stove, reefer, hot water heater, and furnace may be needing significant maintenance. You can run through thousands dollars quite quickly if all the propane appliances need major surgery.

If the deal looks good, it may be worth $150 to get the propane tanks filled and have everything checked out by a camping dealership repair shop. The seller can't object since you'll pay for the propane and the inspection, but if problems arise, you and the seller then need to negotiate who pays for what. Better you should spend $150 and learn that your true costs are $3000 and walk away, than save the $150 and spend the $3000 after you've bought it.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Slight correction ... if its a 2003 .. then its more likely 09 years old and not 07 (if i am doing my math correctly). This is 2010 and the 2011 Trailers are already out and 2012s will be released end of this year ... so the 2003 was made actually in early 2002 or late 2001 (guess you could look at the VIN plate to be sure)...

anyway -- here is my free advice -- I personally would walk.

Unless you are buying one of those stainless steel AirStream's that last for 100 years, you are, no matter what great shape the trailer may seem to be in, you are purchasing something whose life expectancy is nearing its statistical end. 8-10 years is allot on a trailer -- especially with you being the 4th owner... and regardless of how cosmetically the trailer looks, the appliances (especially the A/C and water heater) are 11-12 years old ... and for trailer appliances -- thats allot.

Just my .02 ... but for me to purchase a nearly 9 year old trailer - they will have to be giving me right at the trade in value price from Kelly Blue Book ... otherwsie -- you may just be buying a potential money pit ...


----------



## CrazyAboutOrchids (Aug 10, 2009)

We did check the appliances and they work and seem to be in great shape. The propane tanks aren't dry, they both just haven't been completely emptied since they bought it.

The tracks on the ceiling, not a wiggle there, no issues, no cracks like I've seen on some units here, and I looked and looked for them.

Unfortunately, we don't have the means to buy newer or we wouldn't be looking at used units.....

I do have a concern about the roof caulking. I can be educated and informed and if this is an issue we need to walk away from, we can walk away. But if it is an issue I can address with maintanence, we'll consider it.

Thank you so much for all your responses, please feel free to keep them coning. I'm depending on you experienced outbackers here. Thank you!!!


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

In 2006 we purchased a 2004 21RS in perfect condition and saved a lot of money. Sure, you will have maintain a roof on a new or previously used trailer. I also agree that the older models are actually some of the best models. Hope all works out and we see you out camping in it. Does yours have an oven in it? Ours didn't and so we asked to reduce the price by $500 to cover the cost of an oven, which we finally did install. 
Happy camping!

Which model are you looking at?


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I disagree on the life cycle. With the presnt construction methods I feel life expectancy has been pushed to 15 years or even more.

All of the appliances have self igniters. The main problem with old appliances was always keeping the pilots lit. Now there is none.

I feel a 2003 is 50 to 60% used up.

If you are handy at all. Brand new appliances can be found at rv surplus and rv salvage yards for nothin.

My feeling is when even the slighest problem with an appliance crops up, out she comes and a brand new salvage or surplus unit goes in. People have no clue how cheap this stuff is till they learn that this stuff is available thru these channels.

I work out of Elkhart, In. I have seen brand new water heaters for 50 bucks. Brand new ac units for 250. New top of the line convection stoves for 100 bucks. No they dont have this stuff all the time, but if you call em they will save you one when they get em. The surplus stores just set this stuff out front when there open. So deals are always different.

Since they are no longer 100% constructed with wood and now use only about 40% wood construction they last much longer too.

The fiberglass is a huge step up from the old 10 year lifecycle sheetmetal too.

On the brakes and bearings. You can buy the entire brake assemblies for less than 50 bucks around elkhart too. Every 5 years if one unbolts the brake assemblies and bolts on a new one you will never have a brake problem.

No these used units arent for everyone, but if you are even the slightest bit handy and learn where to buy parts, these old units can be kept up for almost nothin.

Carey

ps the other day I seen a new surplus leather rv couch with queen pop out air bed for 250. I wish Id have went and bought that. It was gourgeous. Next time one of those are going in my KZ.

There are many rv salvage yards all over the US with the same deals. people wreck these things all the time. Many times the appliances are just fine.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

My main concern would be the 4 inch spot on the roof you mentioned where it meets the front cap. Is it just cracking in the caulk or an actual gap you can see in? When water gets in here...in can be big delam problems down the line....and that could mean about $3000 if you have to have it repaired. As far as all of the apliances, I wouldn't worry too much about the time factor if they have not had heavy use on them. As far as the LP system, I would definetly have it checked. I just had to replace a gas regulator to my hot water heater and I never even use it on gas....it was $175. How much is he asking for the camper? ---Mike


----------



## CrazyAboutOrchids (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi!

He is asking far too much, way above NADA. Before we went to see it I told him it was far above NADA and he said price was negotiable. We can walk away and if he wants to sell, he knows how to reach me.He seemed very upfront and open in our discussions.

Both hubby and I got up on a ladder to check the roof. What sloppy caulking jobs! Where the roof meets the front, there is an area where you can see the caulking has split, if you press on it, it seperates. I did ask him to send me a pic of the front. There are no signs of water inside and I pressed all alongthe interior walls in the bunk area and don't feel anything soft. It is covered all the time when not in use, so not sure how much water may have gotten in. It is rippled along the side though. All else seems well maintained, but that one area does give me pause.

There really aren't many used travel trailers for sale around here that for the bill and we've look casually for the past year and a half or so; price, condition, fit our tow vehicle (2003 Yukon XL - we are already set up with light weight gear from our pop up, don't plan on changing anything and never tow with water) and have the space for our 3 kids. I have no desire for a hybrid, I'm done with tenting, if I wasn't I'd stick with the pop up we have.


----------



## CrazyAboutOrchids (Aug 10, 2009)

Here's a pic of the front of the camper that I have. I did ask for a closeup.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Are you handy? Like Carey mentioned, most anything can be fixed. I'd go for it if you could get it for a good price and felt you could repair most of the basic stuff. It's probably in fine shape (like you mentioned) and just needs some caulk.


----------



## CrazyAboutOrchids (Aug 10, 2009)

Any ideas on where to start with an offer?

Can someone explain roof maintanence on this style roof? We have a pop up now, totally different.

We already have a equal-i-zer wdh for our too heavy for its own axle 2003 Coelman pop-up. Think I'd like to add a power jack and maybe a roof vent cover of some sort.

Thanks again!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

For a rubber roof, the membrane will last years. The catch is caulking every last screw hole and vent, etc. Do it twice a year to ensure things stay sealed. You want to use Dicor self leveling sealant. If anyone used something different or if you have a large build-up remove what is on there. Otherwise just clean and overcoat and you should be good.

You're towing a 26RS with a 1/2 ton so you'll need 800-1000 lb equalizer bars. Get the right ones or else you won't be able to trasnfer enough weight.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

CrazyAboutOrchids said:


> Here's a pic of the front of the camper that I have. I did ask for a closeup.


That looks nicer than my 2005 26RS. Except for the price it looks like a nice trailer and we also went from a too heavy Coleman popup to the Outback. The quad bunks are great for our 3 kids especially when they bring a friend.


----------



## small5 (Sep 12, 2003)

Ghosty said:


> Slight correction ... if its a 2003 .. then its more likely 09 years old and not 07 (if i am doing my math correctly). This is 2010 and the 2011 Trailers are already out and 2012s will be released end of this year ... so the 2003 was made actually in early 2002 or late 2001 (guess you could look at the VIN plate to be sure)...
> 
> anyway -- here is my free advice -- I personally would walk.
> 
> ...


I own a '03 27RBS and it was actually built in March '03 and I bought it new in July of '03 ('10-'03 = 7 years old). We have not had any problems with it and it looks showroom new.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The seam is not an issue if it did not get water in it. lean it and re seal it.

As for a first offer price, start at the NADA wholesale and see his reaction. Then move to retail which is still much lower then what he is asking.


----------

